# The consort of musicke & graindelavoix prodigious ensembles I really love



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have all the graindelavoix releases, needless to says, I love em quite a lot, tonight I'm revisiting them, whit there Gilles de Binchois and perhaps another favorite ensemble, you guessed it The consort of musicke maybe Gesualdo or Josquin wich are both excellent.

What do you guys think of Anthony Rooley ensemble, either he's a great conductor or his ensemble are real pros, maybe both.

Than graindelavoix everything have been said already, there one of the finest ensembles nowadays, my favorite would be there Ockeghem, Cipriano De Rore and Cambrai motets, but like em all.

Goodnight folks stay tune for more deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

One thing I very much enjoy are Anthony Rooley's solo lute CDs, he was a fabulous lutenist and I wish he had recorded more







.






.








I'm going to hear Graindelavoix sing Gesualdo at the end of the month, a four hour concert!


----------

